# Winter swimming safe?



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey guys, 

So I'm wondering what everyone's thoughts are about winter swimming. 

Should I be concerned about the dogs going belly deep into the water? Example today here is was -4 (25 for my American friends  ) and they went in. 
The route that I take them walking is right along the water, and it is next to impossible to keep the boys out of the water. 

Someone ease my crazy mind. Or maybe we should take it to boring neighbourhood walks for the winter


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm curious about this, too. I live on a river, so it's near impossible to walk my dog without him going for the water if he wants. It hasn't been too cold here yet (around freezing or warmer), but it will be soon. He mostly likes to wade in the river rather than full on swimming, but I'm still concerned about it when it is very cold. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine went to wasaga beach for Christmas and the lake was wide open, first thing ty and dex did was jump in and go swimming. Seemed fine, they loved it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd be careful of tail issues with really cold water. It is painful when a dog has it.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I think german shepherds can regulate temperature fairly well. My rule of thumb is if they are happy to then let them be. Just ensure they dry off as soon as they get out. If you can't dry them keep them active after to keep body temp high. 
I would refrain from letting them completely into frozen water though. The biggest problem I can see is frost bite on the ears as they are quite long and thin compared to wolves and huskies which are quite comfortable in colder climates


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I would make a distinction between swimming and wading.. Definitely dry off immediately as core body temp is robbed by cold water and then cold air... Swimming in freezing water is asking for a drowning though.. The dogs may not even know they are losing mobility until it is to late... My dogs are water dogs and love to get in any water at any point, however, I make sure swimming is not available if 40 or below (or it is a very short swim at 40 degrees). They can splash around and get feet wet, but if water is icing and I'm on a hike or trail ride, then it is listed to upper arms at most...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would keep them on a leash and keep walking. The way I look at it is if it's uncomfortable for me then I don't expect it to be comfortable for them. So if you enjoy getting wet and staying that way because it's just to cold to dry then go for it. I take my dog swimming indoors twice a week and he is completely dried before I go outside with him.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks guys . 

You've all out my mind at ease. 

Someone else also pointed out to me that duck dogs go into the water in this weather right now too. 

I'll just be sure that he doesn't go too far out and that he is within reach of me. Also, I'm sure he is smart enough that if it's just too cold, he won't want to bear the cold


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

duck dogs do go in water that is frigid, but they also get dead tail, which is extremely painful. Some dogs aren't smart enough if it is too cold, the fun may outweigh the chill. Use common sense and I'm sure it'll be fine!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

llombardo said:


> I would keep them on a leash and keep walking. The way I look at it is if it's uncomfortable for me then I don't expect it to be comfortable for them. *So if you enjoy getting wet and staying that way because it's just to cold to dry then go for it.* I take my dog swimming indoors twice a week and he is completely dried before I go outside with him.


Haa - I think that may have been misread!

Yes, if my dogs did what they wanted to do, they'd probably be dead by now - chasing cars, eating chocolate, etc, I'd probably have a few less dogs. Leash and walk on by and then no worry at all. 

Canine Water Safety ? Ensuring Your Dog's Safety in and Around the Water

Ten Swimming Safety Tips for Dogs | EMBRACE

Limber Tail Syndrome - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

At 25 degrees? I wouldn't . Hypothermia sets in at 

Prevent Hypothermia in your Hunting Dog - Wildlife and Heritage Service - Maryland Department of Natural Resources

Here is a chart for people
How long Does It Take To Get Frostbite Or Hypothermia? - Business Insider


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> duck dogs do go in water that is frigid, but they also get dead tail, which is extremely painful. Some dogs aren't smart enough if it is too cold, the fun may outweigh the chill. Use common sense and I'm sure it'll be fine!


Yes...I've seen labs retrieving ducks in water where there was ice on part of the lake....

I'd let my GSD swim in frigid water as long as she chose to go in...but have an option close by to warm her up if I became concerned.

SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Labs have a different kind of coat that helps protect them from the cold water. I don't know as I would compare a retriever type dog to another breed for this purpose.


----------

